# Video Projector Lamp Replacement



## Chris Chapman (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all. My backup Video Projector which is an ooooolllllllddddd Sharp XG-E3500U finally game me a lamp warning indicator today after (ahem) 10 years of use. On one lamp. No joke. So, since I've never replaced the lamp on this baby I got out the manual, which of course says take it to a Sharp authorized dealer. But the lamp is just a 370W Metal Halide, it looks like about as difficult as replacing any other metal halide lamp.

The rub is that it resides in a big cage. When I do a net search for a replacement lamp, I get the cage version and the lamp only. Do I need to replace the cage too? The lamp hasn't failed and blown or anything. Yet. This is my old projector and I only use it as a backup now anyway.

Any clues for the clueless?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 17, 2009)

No, you will replace the entire lamp unit. You can get them here or other lamp retailers. The lamp is optomized in the reflector and the unit fits nicely in the projector for ease of use. I would not recommend ever trying to relamp one of these modules. Not only would you probably have a poor output, you run the risk of the lamp exploding and causing damage to the projector (minimal, but it could put your projector out of service for a while). It's not worth the effort. You can go with either an OEM or a non-OEM lamp. It's kind of like buying name-brand or generic pharmaceuticals. The OEM lamp is the one originally specified by the manufacturer and the non-OEM is one that is made by another lamp manufacturer to the same specifications. The site I referenced only has the OEM lamp listed, but I'm sure you could find a non-OEM without much trouble.

After you replace the lamp module, go through the menu and reset the lamp hours. You don't want to run a projector beyond the manufacturers recomendation for lamp hours. Not only do you run the risk of the lamp exploding, you can damage the LCD panels and polarizing filters by doing so.

Don't forget to check your filters! Dust, especially for LCD projectors, is one of your biggest enemies.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks ruin. That was exactly the info I needed.


----------

